#  -
?

----------

,      :
2)       ,       ,           ,   ;
3)       ,   ,      ,            ( -   );
4)           ,    ,       ,      ,        ,     27  2010  N 210- "      ",              ()      ;
5)       ,            ,             ()   ,            ,          ;
6)       ,         ,       ;
7)                      ,           ;
8)           ()       ,       ,            ;
9)          ,   ,    15   ,      ;
10)    ,               ( -  ,     );
11)    ,          .

          ,     ,          / .        .  ,  .

----------

